# Friday pics........and here we...GO!



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

some idiot outside the Macdonalds next to the HEB I work at, Im not sure if he was drunk or if he was stupid enough to think that Jeep was capable of going over that curb , but either way, it got him booked :cop: Enjoy!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Pics from Muddy Gras at General Sams*

1. Me packed with mud, got winched out
2. 2cooler Kyle2601 sunk, lol
3. Beer stop
4. Me and 2cooler RudyT
5. Me pushing my buddy ET out
6. Pond got too deep, luckily my buddy ET went out and saved me
7. Winched my bike up the tree to drain the water out, fired back up
8. The mud pit

Wish I could post the good picks here, lol XXX


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

good lookin wheelers! how are y'all runnin the exhaust on those? standard or custom?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Around the house*

1. Me and my daughter washing 4wheelers
2. So my son has to do the same, lol
3. 3 yrs old and took his training wheels off, now I cant stop him
4. My little pretty, growing up too fast
5. I did some ribs, off the hook!
6. My son got a new bike for his 4th birthday
7. My son and his Pawpaw
8. 2cooler "El Canicero" Chris catered my sons birthday party, brisket and ribs. Absolutely the best BBQ we all have eaten!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Early morning


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> good lookin wheelers! how are y'all runnin the exhaust on those? standard or custom?


Thanks. Most are stock. I just put a performance pipe on mine.






.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

all i got,lol :cheers:


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*TBend*

1. Water level way down compared to last year at TBend.
2. Crappie Time - Before
3. After


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Spring Break Pics*

1. My son with a whiting
2. Surf fishing with my son
3. Sunset at SLP
4. Sea fog


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Theme is "Fetch, White & Blue" 

1. Fetch on Lake Livingston - notice the stick in the air
2. White Bass at Riverside
3. Bluebonnets in Coldspring - took this a few days ago


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

First picture is my daughter with her new cast on (Thank you guys for all of your prayers)!!!!

The rest are more pics of Antigua.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Our recent trip to Yellow Dog On the sabine River.. Not many Fish... But dern sure had a good time:texasflag


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My two skiiers in Telluride last week...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Deer Antler for a Friend


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LoopTech said:


> Our recent trip to Yellow Dog On the sabine River.. Not many Fish... But dern sure had a good time:texasflag


Looks like the fire got away from you...was Infamous J with you? :biggrin:

Regular league season is here

Local 716 hand standing on the top step of a 12' ladder cutting in 1900 boxes! :biggrin:


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Came across this between Seguin and Gonzales last Friday. This is one of those "yeah, my truck can pull it". But it won't stop it!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Cruise March 2011*

Light house in Bahamas 
view of beach 
Sting rays we "swam" with 
the boys in the freezing water! 
View from the beach (Bahamas)
Leaving the beach
Jace playing chess with his uncle on the boat
Mama and Jace before dinner.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Homemade Canadian License Plate


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Cruise cont...*

Jace playing in the sand (St Thomas)
Family shot
View of my boat at night (LOL I wish)
St Marten harbor
Jacob chillin' up front on excursion
View of beach in St Marten
Mama Reprsenting Bay Flats on cruise!








Beach view at St Thomas


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Some folks will appreciate this more than others. I was looking for something to cover my beer to keep the pollen and bees out of it. This is perfect.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Washed the boat yesterday


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Weather Or Knott said:


> Washed the boat yesterday


looks good, let's get it wet!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*Maine Coone 3/17/2011*

RIP Buddy Boy. We miss you!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

NICE PICS...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Some from Spring Break in Fredricksburg & San Antonio. These are from the camera phone...Ill have to upload the camera later.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*For Dad........*

I miss you so much!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

1 our team got sponsored by TPS Louiville Slugger heres the new Z1000 bat this thing is Sweet

2 my Grandfather gave me this reel he got for retirement never been used box says 1987 on it cant wait to catch a fish with it 

3 nice little pig i caught 3-1/2lbs while on vacation Bill Dance would have been proud on the missed strike re cast and hook up lol.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

1) ready to pull out!

2) Jr playing with my new mule getttig her stump broke :slimer:

3) Not a bad booze cruise:cheers:

4) bring it baby,,, I'm running half throttle!:bounce::brew:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The new Water Rescue boat that A shift is working on. It just got back from paint. 
Here is a question. Why do they build a boat with pontoons on it? Clearly the boat can function without them.

So what purpose do they serve?


















Also this is a pic I have of the Shulenburg Fire Brigade from 1888. It is the original that flashes the silver when looked at from an angle.

Notice the 45 star flag?









Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Grandson helping Paw-Paw mow the grass....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

1) grand daughter tearing it up!
2) I'd hit it too buddy! bam dinggggggg!
3) grand daughter finally gave paw paw a break and crashed,,, thank god a had to go bad! LOL she follows me everywhere.
4) buds Skater he has new paint now on her and she's tuned in with new rip you head off motors. I want a ride bad but ,,,, Yes I'm SCARED!


:cheers:


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

that's all you need



roundman said:


> all i got,lol :cheers:


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I havent posted in a while so here go a couple of random pics
The full moon was from last sat night


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Youth Hunt for Hogs and Nilgai at Laguna Atascosa. Only saw one cow and calf and a handful of pigs. Plenty of birds.










Northern Harrier that is about to take his breakfast the easy way










One of the pigs shot on this hunt, no Nilgai


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

An old car hull I found while hunting.

My garden.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

jlatigo said:


> I havent posted in a while so here go a couple of random pics
> The full moon was from last sat night


Do you have a desktop sized picture of the third image you posted? I need to change mine and I really liked that one. Im running 1280x1024


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Spring Break in Venice


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Crazy my daughter will be 4 this year


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Came across this between Seguin and Gonzales last Friday. This is one of those "yeah, my truck can pull it". But it won't stop it!


He almost made it too, only 8 more miles!


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

*Grandsons*

Nothing better than grandbabies !!!


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

Bocephus...............you need a John Deere for that size property.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

our first pit stop on the way to the Texas Mile


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Some random photos from recent travels...
- Me 262 fighter, Munich
- Me 262 business end, Munich
- Me 109, Munich
- Virgin Mary atop Cerro San Cristobal, Santiago, Chile
- Smoggy sunset over Santiago
- A few volcano way down in southern Chile (and a wastewater plant under construction in the foreground)


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

My Crib at Dawn in Davey Crockett National Forest
Ratcliff Lake, Site 34
Buffalo Bayou, Houston
Getting Ready For Camporee This Weekend


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

found this old picture of my dad, dont know his age then or where he was fishing but grew up in michigan


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Little League started this week (games that is)


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

Bone-in Ribeye
Seared Big Eye Tuna
SUnset over ICW


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Shot my wad last week with pictures of the Georgia Aquarium. 
Took a few cell phone pics this week here and there.

Friday night with the daughter at urgent care. Ear infection. She was an angel though.










Saturday crawfish boil at the house:

Bucket of bugs










Ready to go










Sunday fishing with my son, we just rode our bikes through the neighborhood to one of the retention ponds, he's checking out his first ever catfish. Caught 2, I caught 4 and one LMB.










Last night at the California Pizza Kitchen in Houston. This sign is in the men's room. *THE MEN'S ROOM.*










The dog was trying to lick me through the stairs this morning. She was pizzed off I wasn't taking her with me in the truck to take my daughter to school


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's a few from the front line of "When all he** breaks loose and you need to get home"...


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Went fishing last Friday. Proved a bad day fishing is better than a good day at the office.

Was amazed about the amount of trash on the beach. Guess those spring breakers have no ethics.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

BigNate523 said:


> 1 our team got sponsored by TPS Louiville Slugger heres the new Z1000 bat this thing is Sweet
> 
> 2 my Grandfather gave me this reel he got for retirement never been used box says 1987 on it cant wait to catch a fish with it
> 
> 3 nice little pig i caught 3-1/2lbs while on vacation Bill Dance would have been proud on the missed strike re cast and hook up lol.


have you gotten the bat shaved yet? :cheers:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Loyd said:


> Went fishing last Friday. Proved a bad day fishing is better than a good day at the office.
> 
> Was amazed about the amount of trash on the beach. Guess those spring breakers have no ethics.


So, "trolling" for you would be putting the yeep in L-2 and hauling ace down the beach?


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup. Here is a pro tip i learned out there. put tour jeep in 4wd before you need 4wd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sister's toe, got slammed in a fish box hatch today while they were running their boat. Broken and stitches


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

App

Torn up skitterwalk

Cause of the torn up skitterwalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> Sister's toe, got slammed in a fish box hatch today while they were running their boat. Broken and stitches


 Awww sheet that hurts me,hope she's ok


----------

